# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Some frogs and lizards!

## Kristen

A few frogs and skinks I have found. 
Sorry about some of the pictures! For some of them, I only had an iPhone on me.  :Smile: 

I shall start with the frogs!
First, a pobblebonk (Limnodynastes dumerili). They are burrowing frogs, and as their name suggest, their call is a loud BONK BONK BONK! 


An Eastern froglet (Crinia signifera) These guys are tiny! I know its a horrible picture but if you look, you can see my thumb nail and he is smaller! 


A brown tree frog (Litoria ewingii)


A spotted marsh frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis)


I know there isn't many frog pictures, but when it warms up (Its winter here) I shall go out and find some more! 

Some skinks!
Weasel skinks (Saproscincus mustelinus)



A robust skink! (Ctenotus robustus) Found this guy in his burrow, accidently woke him up from brumation. 


And these guys belong to the genus Niveoscincus but im not too sure on what they are exactly.



Gecko!

Marbled gecko (Christinus marmoratus)


And a few spiders  :Stick Out Tongue: 
This is a melbourne trapdoor spider (Stanwellia grisea). To give you an idea on size, that is a gecko to the left of him. This fella politely jumped on my hand while I was going to pick up the gecko. That's why he is looking so defensive. Scared the poop out of me! 



This is a flat rock spider (Hemicloea sp.) Very odd spiders. Their leg joints face outwards instead of upwards and their abdomen is flat!


And this is at the lake my family owns, really great spot, alot of rocks for everything to hide under!






And thats it! I have some more frog and skink pictures on my phone, but they are only iPhone pictures. 
Sorry about the lack of frogs! 
Thanks for looking, Kristen  :Smile:

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Jared

Awesome photos! I wish the marbled geckos would just come a little bit lower haha

----------


## Kristen

Thanks!!  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for sharing pics Kristen  :Smile:  !  I like the spotted marsh frog's face!

----------


## Kristen

Thanks for looking Carlos!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Great post! I love the pictures  :Smile: . You're so lucky to have such an awesome place for finding critters. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

Thanks Heather! It's about three hours away but its worth the drive!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

> Thanks Heather! It's about three hours away but its worth the drive!


I agree  :Smile: .

----------


## N3XU5

Cool pictures.

----------


## abc123

I wish I lived somewhere like that!

----------


## Kristen

Thanks Mark! 
Abc123 yeah it's pretty great! When its warmer all the lizards come out onto the rocks to bask  :Smile:

----------


## abc123

The only lizard that exists here in Ontario is the five lined skink, I have only managed to see it once, they are pretty rare.

----------


## Kristen

Wow really! That would drive me insane! I have atleast four species in my yard, haha.
Atleast the five lined skink is pretty  :Smile:

----------


## Namio

Wow, beautiful animals and pictures! Thank you for sharing them with us who are not in or has never been to Australia! The skinks are very good looking! :Big Applause:

----------


## Kristen

Thanks for the kind words Mike!



Here's another skink which I find in my yard, Lampropholis delicata. A delicate skink. (Bad bad bad picture because all I had was an iphone)

----------

